# Rape Prevention Tips aimed at Men



## Hooked (6/9/19)

*Rape prevention tips aimed at men*
https://www.capetownetc.com/culture/rape-prevention-tips-aimed-at-men

5 Sept. 2019

"A magazine based in Windhoek, Namibia is causing a social media stir with their recently shared list of rape prevention tips aimed at men. Unlike other guides that focus on how women can be safer, or not encourage rape by wearing revealing clothes for instance, the list mentions things men should do to prevent rape." 

*My comments *
"... things men should do to prevent rape." 
should be '... things mens should do to prevent themselves from raping'

I googled these rape prevention tips and found that they were published on Twitter by Sarah Silverman in 2015, so Namibia is slightly behind the times lol.

Be that as it may, here they are, copied from Sarah Silverman's Twitter post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Hooked said:


> *Rape prevention tips aimed at men*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/culture/rape-prevention-tips-aimed-at-men
> 
> 5 Sept. 2019
> ...



I fully agree with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

